

jQuery Spellchecker - For Bootstrap-wysihtml, MarkItUp, Redactor, TinyMCE & More - Hirvesh
http://jquery-spellchecker.badsyntax.co/

======
Hirvesh
via: [http://www.functionn.in/2012/12/jquery-spellchecker-
plugin-t...](http://www.functionn.in/2012/12/jquery-spellchecker-plugin-to-
check.html)

It has support for multiple PHP back-end drivers (Enchant, PSpell, Google). It
has demos for many popular editors including Boostrap support and Markdown
support.

